# Quick ovulation/fertility Q



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I am having my ov. cramps and spotting now. Dh's first night home will be Saturday.

Still not entirely clear on the process of ovulation---haven't really dug into that. What I'm reading is that starting with ovulation, I will be fertile for 12-24 hours. Am I right in thinking that we will miss the opportunity for a pregnancy this month? Or do the cramps and spotting mean ovulation is beginning but the egg hasn't necessarily been released yet?

I'm not desperate to get pregnant this month, but we don't prevent so I am a little curious now, with the timing of ovulation and dh's return.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Most people are fertile for 3-6 days before ovulation and 12-24 hours afterward. Some people ovulate a second time within 24 hours. Spotting and EWCM can be signs of impending ovulation. Some people have ovulation pain before, during, or after ovulation. Spotting and cramps can also be a sign of implantation. Based on the information you gave, it's entirely possible that you could still be fertile by Saturday, or you may ovulate before he gets home.


----------

